# Cavernoma head



## niteowl (Sep 2, 2011)

I have;  Cavernoma on R side of head

I am leaning towards 747.81
but wonder about 349.89 or 747.89, not stated as congenital though....
What do some of you think?

Thanks so much for your wisdom....

Denise Graham CPC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd code 228.02


----------

